# Help with training packers



## Sickdog (Jun 22, 2021)

What are good tips to help a packer that cant seem to get the process down. It's like every other box he scans hes having to go back and audit to find where he left off. I tell him he needs to worry about speed later and get the stuff in the proper locations 1st. It's like everything I tell him goes out the other ear.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 22, 2021)

Coming at this from a non-packer perspective, but here you go anyway.  In a previous job, I had an employee who just couldn't seem to get a very simple process into her head.  No one else had trouble with it and I couldn't understand why this one person did.
So I didn't just TELL her how to do it or just SHOW her.  We worked side-by-side for maybe half a shift, with me modeling and her copying my motions.  It took some time, but it finally clicked.
Everyone learns differently, so it's important to be able to teach differently.


----------



## Kimberlea72 (Jun 22, 2021)

I currently work in packing and training is not what it was when I started just 2 years ago.  I currently work with many new hires after training. I’m told to help them with tips to help speed them up as well as learn the process better. With that being said things like auditing, knowing whether it’s the right product with correct dpci, what an actual ssp is, etc. is CRUCiAL. Many new hires don’t know the basics so I suggest the same as you mentioned. Stick with the basics and speed will come in time. It does no use to hit ur prod if it’s the wrong product. I also noticed you said a lot of auditing is going on. Does this mean ur hand scanners are possibly super sensitive and are scanning as the line goes? At our dc the end of the dpci shows with the store to hit. Sometimes it’s also the previous scan and they did not hit the button. Scanners can always be changed out but they also need to be aware of the dpci that is current. Lastly in my experience people either get it quick or don’t. Good luck!


----------



## Great (Jun 22, 2021)

If you mod have individuals store done button make he using that instead of the big done button. On plus at least he is auditing I seen new people just throw the stuff in a box without auditing.


----------



## Great (Jun 22, 2021)

Also how many box does he have at a scanner? I notice when there a lot of box at a scanner they new person get confuse at what box there scan. I usually tell a new person to have only a stack or 2 at each scanner until the get the process down.


----------



## Sickdog (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm thinking hes hitting done on accident and ends up with a completed carton full of stuff still. He does have multiple boxes at each scanner as well and keeps getting the boxes confused. I tell him to carry the box with him to each location so he doesnt lose track of it but then goes right back to doing how he was doing it. Now I do see he does better when I'm walking beside him watching but then I turn my back and get back to working on my side and then I see hes back to finding where he left off or hes stuck with the screen saying terminal active. I'm not an official trainer just yet but I've been helping new hires and this one seems like he has the work ethic and wants to do it but just cant get it down just yet.


----------

